# Toro 1028 Power Shift 1998 missing auger shaft bearings



## 315Arsenal (2 mo ago)

Hello. I have inherited a 1998 Toro 1028 Power Shift snow blower. I went to use it in the storm two weeks ago here in NY, and the equipment (lack of) performance showed it needed service. I thought that it was just a new auger belt. Now I have changed the impeller bearing in addition to the new belt. The snow just sits there in the intake housing, and the impeller pushes it into the chute without discharging it. Makes a nice, fancy pile on the driveway before I have to roll it back into the garage.

Upon reassembly, I was forced to remove the auger shaft from the housing and struggled to get it out after I removed the 4 end bolts on each side. I used my gloved hand to pull on the housing end, and it flexed enough to allow the auger assembly to be pulled out. I changed out the impeller bearing successfully. The old bearing showed little wear despite the age.

When I went to reassemble the auger into the housing, I checked the parts diagram for this machine, and it indicated that two auger shaft bearings should also be inspected/replaced. These bearings are part number 20-0980 (one on each end). No such bearings are visible on this machine. I know that the parts are available, but even if I had them, I do not know how I would get them back into place due to the tight space that is on each end. The empty end retainer brackets just fell out of the housing once the auger assembly was no longer there to hold them in place with the bolts. I found that to be very strange.

Why would these two bearings be missing when they would seem to be necessary to help to turn the auger to get the snow into the impeller? At the end of the 1028 production run, did Toro do away with any of the original parts that had previously been in earlier models? What I see is a big bolt over a washer on each end of the auger shaft, and then those go into the end brackets/holders. I want to do this the right way, but I need some insight. I am going to try to remove the end bolt to see if a bearing is underneath it somehow and then is hidden by the auger black metal covers on each side of the gearbox. Yet a bearing without a holder/bracket seems like it is a useless part for the intended job of supporting the bearing. I could not get that end bolt off using my 18-volt drill last night when I gave up for the night after I applied penetrating spray into each end of the axle shaft. (photo attached of model number)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You are going to remove the side plates in order to replace those bearings and races. A big piece of pie job to do. Let me know if you need any more help. ALOHA!!!!!







*


----------



## 315Arsenal (2 mo ago)

Thank you Undertaker. I took another look and had more success this time in removing the end bolts that hold these bearings in place, and I now see them. Both are there and look original.


----------



## 315Arsenal (2 mo ago)




----------



## 315Arsenal (2 mo ago)

I ordered a new set of these bearings (which have no set screw by design) and am now prepared to remove a side plate to complete the auger shaft re-installation when they arrive. Thank you for your help Undertaker.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I always use stainless steel bolts with ss nylocks down there. So if and when the day comes I need to get back in there they are not rotted up in there. Just another one of my musings.*


----------

